# Wrap early



## davekat (Mar 8, 2016)

What happens if u wrap your meat to early. For eg my chuck roast has been stuck on 136 for an hour from what i can tell a i.t of 160 will give me a medium cook. If i was to wrap it at such a low temp what would happen


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 9, 2016)

What is the smoker temp at? How long did it take to get to an IT of 136?

When to Wrap is up to you. The general concensus around here is a Butt or Brisket tastes good with about Six Hours of Thin Blue Smoke. This also happens to coincide with the meats IT stalling at 150 to 170°F so good time to Wrap and push through. Ribs, 2-3 hours there is good smoke flavor, ok to wrap. Chuck, anywhere from 4-6 hours of smoke is good. 

Wrapping earlier will just give some less smokiness but will not harm in any way. Then there are the guys like me that frequently don't wrap and add smoke the entire cook, 10 to 20 hours, with great result.

An IT of 140°F is Medium done. An IT of 160° is Well Done, gray no pink at all...BUT...If you plan to Pull the Chuck, at 160 it will cut or slice but will not likely pull. The Collagen Connective Tissue does not start to breakdown until an IT of about 130 and does not go quickly until the IT reaches 160°F. Even then it still takes Time. We usually will not see Pull Apart tender until the IT reaches 200°+...JJ


----------



## davekat (Mar 9, 2016)

Cook temp is 225 230 its 1.5kg so about 3.3 pounds. Its been on at that cook temp 4 hours so far


----------



## davekat (Mar 9, 2016)

Last time i took it to 150 it was very bloody still so this time ill try 160. Im going for sliced not pulled. Fyi the cut of meat is top side roast


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 9, 2016)

At 225-230, 4 hours to 135-140 is on schedule. You can wrap anytime and should have good flavor.

I been a Pro Chef a long time and with an accurate Thermometer, I can tell you an IT of 150°F " In the Center " of a hunk of Beef will never be bloody and you can expect only a Blush of Pink at the most. I have no doubt your description of what you saw is accurate but either you had the therm Shallow and near the edge rather than center of mass or the Probe/Therm is going bad. You can test the probe in Boiling water...Or... Most Probes measure the temp about 1 inch (2cm) from the Tip. If you had the Tip centered then the measuring part was closer to the edge and would read higher than the actual center. Bury the probe from the side so most of the probe is in the center and see what you get...JJ


----------



## davekat (Mar 9, 2016)

Wonder why me thermometer is saying 160 for medium then. Will def test it out once the cook is done


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 9, 2016)

davekat said:


> Wonder why me thermometer is saying 160 for medium then. Will def test it out once the cook is done


There are some older, Leave in the Meat, Dial Therms that read like that and some manufacturers that go 5°F higher than the industry standard. If you search around you will find the Charts Below is has very common temps for doneness...If yours says 160 for medium you should go by that based on your past experience...JJ

From JessicaGavin








  

From Reddit.com


----------



## davekat (Mar 9, 2016)

So just to learn abot more going by the temp charts why do u go to say 195 200 i think it was to do a pulled beef. Is a pulled beef an extreme well done?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 9, 2016)

YEP...Pulled Beef is smoked to the point that most of the Collagen Connective Tissues, that which holds the muscle fibers together breaksdown/melts and the meat will be nearly fall apart tender. Think a Beef Stew or Pot Roast. A Fork can cut the meat or trying to pick up a bite, the meat shreds. This is the same thing but cooking ( Stewing/Braising ) in liquid greatly speeds up the Collagen breakdown. Pulled Beef is good and an option for really tough cuts from the Blade/Chuck, Shin, Silverside/Topside Roasts or thick steaks. They are done when you stick a probe in any spot and it slides in with no resistance...JJ


----------



## davekat (Mar 9, 2016)

Cheers mate ill remember that


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 9, 2016)

Happy to help. Enjoy your meal and post some Pics so us Yanks can see what you Aussie's eat besides Snags, Emu (my favorite!) and Lamb...JJ


----------



## davekat (Mar 9, 2016)

Hahahhahaha no worries


----------



## davekat (Mar 9, 2016)

Well jj sorry to disappoint you maye but after letting it rest it was time to cut and serve and before i knew it the job was done with non left to give a show but can do a tell. Stupid thermometer froze on me at 144 i though this cant be right and went and reprobed the probe bang straight to 175 so i pulled it and did the resting process. Tell ya what fir a well done cook it was pretty tender and tasted great. A tad dry even though i did do an injection on it and bast it every hour but all in all it was my 3rd cook and im happy with it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 9, 2016)

Good deal...Now get a Good Therm! One of these will make your life easier...JJ

http://www.americanbbqaustralia.com...less-bbq-et-733-black-dual-sensors-long-range


----------

